# Making Dreadlocks



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Hey Guys! I needed dreadlocks for my Steampunk Zombie costume...but I could not find any locally. (I found some at a website in Australia, but they said to allow 4 weeks for delivery.....sadly, that is not quick enough) So....I had some real hair extensions that I have used before...and a body tech that has dreadlocks.....so...he taught me how to dread!!!:xbones: This is my first one...he said it looked pretty good...so I am going to Dread a whole set of extensions and rock my zombie Steampunk look.....Yay!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Pumkin5 those are pretty cool. How did you do it? I can't wait to see this steampunk zombie, it sounds very interesting! I know from your past work that it will be awesome!!!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

That's neat... and.... what's the method.......? How long are your hair extensions?? Don't they get caught in the door or tangled up in the end of the broom?? LOL JEEZ


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Ha ha....Thanks Halloween Lady and LordH...I think it is neat too, but the neatest thing is that I can make DREADS now! The process is a bit time consuming, you basically take a 'flea comb', the kind you use on cats and comb back and forth frantically until the hair knots up starting at the roots, or you can do the 'twist and pull' method...but that only works on hair that is not so fine. These real hair extensions are stick straight and very fine. (Oh and I use a crochet hook on them too to fray up any smooth places) The extensions are about 14 to 16 inches long. And LordH, I probably would get the extensions/dreads caught in my broom, but I am not a witch this year....I am a Z-O-M-B-I-E...(I know change can be hard for some people....)


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Can't wait to see it all done P5. Looks great!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

When I was a kid, this was called "ratting" the hair - a much more appropriate term for a haunter


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Can't wait to see it!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:This is sort of the look, but it will be much more gruesome....and many more dreads, these are my first three....I kind of like the way they look....maybe I will dread my real hair........


----------



## Droidecon (Oct 23, 2012)

I like the dreads! Looks Cool. You being a real looker doesn't hurt either lol


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I've never done dreads. Looks cool so far. Will be waiting to see it all pulled together.


----------

